# My DWA experience at Wrigglies



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Completely forgot to upload my little diary of my experience on the venomous snake handling course at Wrigglies 

Hope you enjoy the read - http://www.theroyalpython.co.uk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9872

Ps - link is very picture heavy 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

What a great thread! That looked like a thoroughly fascinating day, and you looked very confident with the snakes : victory:

Lots of terrestrial jobs there - im CRAP with them by comparison with arboreals... i have a baby gabby who i find sooo much harder to deal with than the several-feet-long-pit-vipers :lol2: 

Fair play to you - I get hot under the collar with cobras, they certainly aren't to be taken lightly! When do you think you'll look into getting your room ready for your licence?


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> What a great thread! That looked like a thoroughly fascinating day, and you looked very confident with the snakes : victory:
> 
> Lots of terrestrial jobs there - im CRAP with them by comparison with arboreals... i have a baby gabby who i find sooo much harder to deal with than the several-feet-long-pit-vipers :lol2:
> 
> Fair play to you - I get hot under the collar with cobras, they certainly aren't to be taken lightly! When do you think you'll look into getting your room ready for your licence?


Honestly it probably won't be for a year or so, I've got a bit of an issue with where I live so it'll have to be in my next house


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Great post kelf really enjoyed reading this and looks like you had a fan time there and I'm kinda jealous :2thumb:
If you don't mind me asking how much did you have pay for the day ?


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it was £150


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Kelfezond said:


> I think it was £150


Worth every penny mate :2thumb:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Absolutely, no regrets on that front


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like you had a really good day :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

looks like a great day chap, i will be getting in contact with them would love to do this handling experience for sure.


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Aye I was buzzing for days after it - still am now 
Will have to return one day and beg them to let me play with a monocled cobra again :-D

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Looks like a good evening! 

...you need to pull your jeans up though, gangsta-boi :Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Looks like a good evening!
> 
> ...you need to pull your jeans up though, gangsta-boi :Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


Lol are you sure you're looking at the right person? Big guy, long beard, jeans around my waist! xD


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Looks like a good evening!
> 
> ...you need to pull your jeans up though, gangsta-boi :Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


I think she is looking at me. :whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

benjaybo said:


> looks like a great day chap, i will be getting in contact with them would love to do this handling experience for sure.


I emailed you back last night. Provisionally the next courses are either the 11th or 25th august.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Moshpitviper said:


> I think she is looking at me. :whistling2:


Mate that is funny as f:censor:!!

From now on I will visit your hood and your crib and vice versa.

Brap brap!!!!


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Whoever's butt was sticking out their jeans with the awful pants showing... YOU! Pull those jeans up! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Edit:








You! lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Whoever's butt was sticking out their jeans with the awful pants showing... YOU! Pull those jeans up! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Edit: image
> You! lol


Yeah........ that's me.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> Yeah........ that's me.


You even have a belt on! No excuses!


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah that was the price of the course 150quid and having to look at Dave's ass all night :-(

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Kelfezond said:


> Yeah that was the price of the course 150quid and having to look at Dave's ass all night :-(
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


:lol2: we await photos of the next one... to see if there are different pants...


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice , thank you for sharing . 
Great to see the nasicornis being double hooked , too many people hook and tail which is just asking for a bite from one of the large bitis 

All the best,
Al


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Al Hyde said:


> Very nice , thank you for sharing .
> Great to see the nasicornis being double hooked , too many people hook and tail which is just asking for a bite from one of the large bitis
> 
> All the best,
> Al


I wasn't about to go anywhere near that with my hands that's for sure!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

That Rhino has had a pop at me before. Sod tailing it!


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone were would the nearest dwa snake shop or traing thing to Plymouth ?? Cheers


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

steve2010 said:


> Hello everyone were would the nearest dwa snake shop or traing thing to Plymouth ?? Cheers


The nearest shop that has DWA listed species is Tiny Boas in Exeter. You will have to travel to Wrigglies or Naturally Wild to gain handling experience.


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

southwest vipers said:


> The nearest shop that has DWA listed species is Tiny Boas in Exeter. You will have to travel to Wrigglies or Naturally Wild to gain handling experience.


Fantastic cheers guys were is wriggles ? Cheers


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

steve2010 said:


> Fantastic cheers guys were is wriggles ? Cheers


We have 2 shops. But the hots course is at our main shop, In Dunstable... Bedfordshire.


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Aaahh I see am I to understand there is a charge for these courses ? I have absolutely no experience with any dwa snakes the most aggressive snake I've held / delt with was a carpet lol so not anything aggressive basically does this matter can u go to these things an just watch ? Cheers


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

steve2010 said:


> Aaahh I see am I to understand there is a charge for these courses ? I have absolutely no experience with any dwa snakes the most aggressive snake I've held / delt with was a carpet lol so not anything aggressive basically does this matter can u go to these things an just watch ? Cheers


I think I paid £150 for my course and the only experience I had prior was royals and boa's so I wasn't exactly an expert


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

steve2010 said:


> Aaahh I see am I to understand there is a charge for these courses ?


When someone offers any type of venomous course there are serious considerations to be made.



Public Liability Insurance
Professional Indemnity Insurance
Time taken to prepare course
Time of course
Any educational costs, approval of course etc
As a result there has to be a course cost.


If someone is offering cheap or free they are most likely not insured


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Naturally Wild said:


> When someone offers any type of venomous course there are serious considerations to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaahh I see this is Wat I was trying to get at so free courses should be avoided cool I dnt mind paying for this service an glad u dnt have to have massive amount of experience  will have to look into it  cheers


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

What are the age restrictions etc on the course? The only handling/training courses I've seen advertised is 21+ before  Thanks!


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> What are the age restrictions etc on the course? The only handling/training courses I've seen advertised is 21+ before  Thanks!


It depends upon and licensing and insurance issues.


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like an amazing experience!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like it was a great day. The Gaboon and Wagners Viper's were stunning! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

The youngest attendee to date, has been 18 years old. Although she was very experienced with snakes to begin with. Age shouldn't really be a factor, but alas it is. So no under 18s.


----------



## Daz1989 (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you do these experiences on a regular basis or do you only do one or two a year?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Daz1989 said:


> Do you do these experiences on a regular basis or do you only do one or two a year?


They are arranged around the attendees schedules. next one is going to be the end of September.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Naturally Wild said:


> When someone offers any type of venomous course there are serious considerations to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it work if you want to train a friend as a second handler? Would you require additional insurance, such as employee liability?


----------



## Daz1989 (Apr 22, 2009)

Moshpitviper said:


> They are arranged around the attendees schedules. next one is going to be the end of September.


Ahh i will be in touch in a month or two then :2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

coldestblood said:


> How does it work if you want to train a friend as a second handler? Would you require additional insurance, such as employee liability?


Your public liability insurance should cover it no? It's designed to protect a third party.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello all. For all of you asking when the next course will be. I am pencilling one in for either 29th sept or 6th october. PM me for further details.

Regards

Dave


----------

